# feed the puppies



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

for every view this vid recieves, they send a pound of dog food to a shelter. share it, and feed the puppies while enjoying the cuteness, which is way cuter than cat videos


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

that's a cool initiative.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Now that is AWESOME !


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

If they're not going to up their max. half million pounds, then I hope they really get raked over the coals.
Forgive my cynicism, but as it stands now, no more food will be donated, yet over 2 weeks to go. This thing has just started to catch on. Yesterday there were about 267K views, today over 500K, yet the max. donation has been achieved at 500K views.
Best advertising bargain ever, for the dog food company. Too bad for the puppies.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Oooopppsss








wrong puppies.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Those puppies were really "lapping up" all that attention.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Those puppies were really "lapping up" all that attention.


The puppys laristotle posted or the ones I posted?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> The puppys laristotle posted or the ones I posted?


are the puppies you posted real? They look really well fed


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> are the puppies you posted real? They look really well fed


As far as I can tell but if they're not it doesn't matter.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> are the puppies you posted real? They look really well fed


Only her doctor knows for sure..................

And you know what they say...........If you've seen one, you've seen 'em both.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Only her doctor knows for sure..................
> 
> And you know what they say...........If you've seen one, you've seen 'em both.



that's cause you never knew lisa didonato. one was not at all like the other


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Fake looks fine, but feels ridiculous.

As I tend to prefer touching to looking, fake is a real let down for me.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Fake looks fine, but feels ridiculous.
> 
> As I tend to prefer touching to looking, fake is a real let down for me.


Not as much a let down as the "Wonder Bra".
It gets taken off, & you "wonder" where they went!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Meh, living in a glass house, I try not to throw stones.

I'm no Brad Pitt. I can't really ask for Pink (MUCH, much hotter than Angelina Jolie IMO).

I'll take real, and natural, with all its imperfections.

I wonder when they'll start doing relic'd boobs.

Guitar players seem to like that sort of thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

More than a mouthful is a waste. lol.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> More than a mouthful is a waste. lol.


Not really. I've never met any I didn't like or that tasted wrong. Big or small I love them all.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> that's cause you never knew lisa didonato. one was not at all like the other


A dancer I knew could only afford to get one modified at a time. Still made good money even when she was lopsided.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> A dancer I knew could only afford to get one modified at a time. Still made good money even when she was lopsided.


Hahahaha. I had the best mental image of a dancer getting thrown off balance in her routine because of one big boob!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> Hahahaha. I had the best mental image of a dancer getting thrown off balance in her routine because of one big boob!


At the time when the girls were going from 36s to 42s and bigger she went from a nice handful to a nice handful and a half. Part of her act was the old tassel thing. One would go up and down and one would do an airplane propeller.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow this thread took a 360!

Thanks Cheezy this really made my day!


----------

